# Suggestions for Exotic woods dealers in the Seattle area.



## JamesClapperton

I'm trying to get a little further out of my skill set lately and I would love to do some fine work with exotic species. I've been to Crosscut and Compton in Seattle. Both places are great but they either don't have what I need, or maybe it's just not there when I'm looking. I'm currently looking for heavily spalted and burl woods, as well as Zebra and Bloodwood. Dimensioning and machining are not a concern, Ill take rough lumber. I'm hoping someone knows the hole in the wall. I've heard great things about Edensaw but I haven't made it there. I'm willing to travel for a bit if the place gets high enough marks. I've seen the websites and they all look great, but so did the stores I've already visited. Looking for more personal recommendations. Thanks guys.


----------



## horsch

It isn't exactly in Seattle, but I think you would have a hard time finding a place better than Edensaw Woods Here is a map. This place is seriously huge, as in multiple warehouses. They stock woods from all over the world. They also have a mini Rockler store. They also have the species of woods you mentioned in your message. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## usnret

Edensaw is also in Tacoma. I havent been to the Tacoma store, but the Port Towsnend store is just amazing.


----------



## higtron

Cross Cut Hardwoods Seattle it's near Boing field. In Tacoma check out Architectual Hardwoods.


----------



## Ripthorn

There is northwest woods (or something like that) in Tacoma. They are a little mom and pop sawmill, but carry some exotics. Been a long time since I was at their website, but I remember thinking that would be one of the top places on my list to go (used to live on the Kitsap Peninsula).


----------



## mtnwild

The Woodcraft store, located in Georgetown, usually has a good selection of various woods…...........


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

James, I too am always on the lookout for hardwoods. Here are my thoughts. Edensaw in Tacoma is veneers only, no dimensional lumber (at least that was what I was told). Edensaw in Pt Townsend is a candy store for the woodworker. If you have a business lic, register with them and get a nice discount and tax free if for resale. The other stores usually buy from Edensaw, at least I know the Sumner Woodworkers Store does, so you'll beat their prices by going to Pt Townsend. Now, if you want turning stock (and some dimensional) look at the boardhoarder.com in Kirkland (not far from Totem Lake area). Steve has a very nice selection and you can't beat his prices. He works out of his garage. You won't be disappointed. I was looking for some 14" maple burl peppermill blanks online and found several at Steve's for a fraction of the price online. Trust me, worth the trip. Give him a call.


----------



## jusfine

James, I would second Crosscuts as a great supplier.

It was the only place we visited during a horse hauling trip to the West Coast, and I came home with WAY too much lumber. 12 years later I still have a stack of purpleheart I bought there.

You can fit way more hardwood in a horse trailer than I ever imagined…


----------



## JamesClapperton

Jr.- I'm heading out to Port Townsend next weekend to take a gander at EdenSaw. I hear nothing but good things. I'll snap a fee photos if they let me.

Jusfine- I was just at CrossCut yesterday. I love that place. The old man there said they don't carry exotics anymore. He directed me to WoodCraft as the best place to get small amounts of figured woods and such. He said that's where he gets all of the wood for his guitar tops. Definitely not cheap but I found my nice spalted maple board there. It is, however, much cheaper than the Rockler selection. 
I love the staff at Crosscut!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There is an Edensaw (I think or another wood store) just east of Architectural Hardwoods in Tacoma down by the Tacoma Dome. They didn't have a big selection when I was there a few months ago. I think this satellite might be a distribution center for things coming into the metro area or collection point for things going to the main store.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

James, I was just at Edensaw Pt Townsend about 3 weeks ago and dropped almost $400 on some cutting board stock. I'm going through that rapidly as the craft show season is rapidly approaching. You can also follow me on FB at WoodArt by JR. Edensaw has short hrs on Sat and closed on Sun.


----------



## muleskinner

Here's another bump for Edensaw. They have an amazing inventory. Big slabs and small cut offs. Most of it out of my price/skill range. For me it's like being in a candy store with a tooth ache.


----------



## ChrisCrafts

If you are looking for local burls and figured wood I would suggest Joe @ Woodwisemill.com. He is a great guy and has a ton of lumber, anything that could possibly grow . There are also a couple guys on Craigslist like Link up in Lake Stevens.

As for tropicals I would love to get my hands on anything without paying more for shipping than for the wood. Maybe a bunch of us need to pool our resources and buy a whole truck load!


----------



## Woodwizardo

I came across your post and wanted to let you know that we are having an estate sale of exotic woods. Located outside Tacoma with a wide range of exotics in every shape an size. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bondogaposis

I go to Edensaw and I'm from Montana. Your lucky you're so close.


----------



## runswithscissors

In Bellingham, Targo Hardwoods, a.k.a. "Hardwoods to Get." They have a website.


----------

